# 48" Deck Mulch Kit



## jeremysbarlow (Aug 21, 2004)

Is anyone using a mulch kit on their 48" deck? I plan on buying one before next spring for my DYT4000. I am curious to hear any comments (good or bad) from other users.
Jeremy

48" Mulch Kit


----------



## grommeckdr (Sep 23, 2004)

I am also considering buying one for the 48" deck on my new GT5000. I have heard good and bad things about them (I suppose depending on the type of moving you are doing). Hopefully we hear back from some current owners/users....


----------



## HERBSGT (Sep 17, 2003)

Purchased mulch kit last year and found it to be pretty useless, unless you cut really dry grass that isn't too long. This year we had lots of rain and the grass grew like crazy. Had to cut every 3 days and couldn't use the mulch kit without the deck getting all clogged up. Herb


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Have you guys tried gators? They make a huge difference on the 50" deck. Not sure about the 48"


----------



## MR. T (Oct 3, 2004)

I don't know how well it's going to work yet,but a Sears salesman told me of a "closeout"sale on the mulch kit for $9.99 for my 48" deck.So I ordered one. I'm hoping it will stop the stripes on the lawn that the high lift blades leave behind.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Jeremy…

In addition to my Large Frames, I have a Craftsman GT5000 with the 48”
deck. I have tried to use the mulching kit all year long and will simply say 
don’t waste your money. I have NEVER been able to mulch with the 48”
mulching kit. I have tried the mulching blades that came with the kit, Gators
(which I normally cut with), cutting every 5th day (instead of 7), only 
mulching if there was no rain for the past 3 days, only mulching after 3 pm
so the grass was bone dry.

I’m extremely happy with the cut the 48” deck gives WITHOUT the mulching kit
but I have completely give up on trying to mulch with it. The kit consists of
a set of 3 blades, a cover for the decks discharge outlet and 2 straps that hold 
the cover to the deck. If you’re curious, I’ll gladly send you my kit to try.
I would only ask that after you see how poorly it works, please don’t bother 
sending it back to me.


----------



## MR. T (Oct 3, 2004)

Does anyone if you can buy what is called a 3in1blade for a Craftsman mower? I have these on my Troy-Bilt mower and I really like the way the lawn looks after a fresh mowing.I checked with a local dealer and was told not available for a Craftsman.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome MR. T:friends:I'm sure they make them as far as i know all manufacturers make them. Have you asked Sears I'm sure they have them.


----------



## MR. T (Oct 3, 2004)

*48' deck mulch kit*

Thank you Jody for the welcome. To answer your question.Yes,Sears was the first place I checked with.The only thing they could offer me was the mulch kit,or the high lift blades that the tractor came with.I am considering buying a set of Gator blades. MR.T


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Welcome to the Forum Mr T Bye 

What is a 3 in 1 blade ? I've never heard of them


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Welcome to the Forum Mr T Bye
> 
> What is a 3 in 1 blade ? I've never heard of them *



Cut, Mulch and Bag = 3 IN 1 I had a set of them that came on my Cub.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks Jody


----------

